# Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Februar 2016)

*Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Gerade ging einfach in meinem Browser diese Seite hier auf dass ich was gewonnen hätte. Telekom AG bla bla aber ich traue der Sache nicht so recht.

Was meint ihr ? Soll natürlich meine Adresse eingeben damit sie mir den Preis schicken können.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## JPW (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Leider nicht seriös


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ? Soll natürlich meine Adresse eingeben damit sie mir den Preis schicken können.



Also bei der Internetadresse kann das doch garnicht seriös sein;


> www.com-ausgewaehlter-gewinner-de.online


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Glückwunsch! 

Schade


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Ist Fake! 
Hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Jo Fake


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Telekom Gewinnspiel ?? Sieht irgendwie seriös aus aber ...*

Möchtest du lieber DHL:


> Ihr Paket id_45454786 ist empfangsbereit.
> Diese e-mail ist eine Mitteilung für die Ankunft.
> Lieferung              durch den Absender gezahlt.
> Die Hohe der Versicherungspaket €              2.310.
> Um das Sendung zu bekommen , bitte drucken Sie das angehangte              Dokument und prasentieren Sie in einem Lagerhaus.


----------

